# Sylvania SMPK 2062 & OS 8.6



## ajc_trw (May 4, 2008)

I picked up this one at Big Lots for $40. I figured it was a good player
with 2GBs, a rechargeable battery and video capability. However, my Power
Mac (running 8.6) doesn't like it. It insists on having the plugin for an

"Action MTP Device 00001"

and with both Google and Yahoo I could find nothing pertaining to the Mac. I
did find something concerning XP, but I'm sure it's of no help to me.

Any help from the group would be most helpful. Thanks!

Andrew Cheadle


----------



## ajc_trw (May 28, 2008)

Has anyone run into this with any Classic Mac OS?


----------



## VirtualTracy (May 28, 2008)

Which model Power Mac? Are you using USB?  I can't actually find anything re: your particular Sylvania SMPK 2062 model, on the internet, so it's hard to advise ... I have been able to determine, however, that it is likely a similar device to an iPod?

Do you have any product info other than what you have already provided?

The closest I could come to your model is t_hi_s.

And t_hi_s

I haven't been able to find out if these are compatible with Mac OS, unfortunately.


.


----------



## ajc_trw (May 29, 2008)

I'm using the Power Macintosh 6500/250 with the USB cable that came with the player. 

Your second link was a couple pages early. You link to page two while my model is on page 5.

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the help.


----------



## ajc_trw (Jun 6, 2008)

I tried connecting the player to the Mac while connected via Broadband (FiOS) and it must have downloaded the driver. I connected to the player and just now the player was recognized while offline. 

Not bad MAC! Now I wish I knew how to make it less crashy and quicker.

Thanks for the help VirtualTracy, it was much appreciated!


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 6, 2008)

Great! Glad to help ajc_trw


----------

